# i feel useless



## renata32 (Apr 18, 2010)

the last hope gone ..blood results - negative
i done 4 hpt -BFN,but i was hoping they false...they wasnt
i am surromum and just cant understand what went wrong ..i was tested for every posible tests and was fine,healthy..i cant stop cry its so hurting..
i feel that i let down the perients...
its so unfare...


----------



## andreamanchester (Dec 4, 2009)

You are not alone. I wont tell you not to feellike you do, because it wont help you, but that you are not the only person feeling like this.  I felt like a failure after my 3 previous attempts, and still do.
I am waiting to find out if my 4th IVF has been successful, and with the pains I am getting and feelings I have, I am sure that it hasnt.  You will feel completely helpless, but you will feel better in time.
Unfortunately IVF is a gamble.
Try to smile...........


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Renata

    You're not useless.  It's just, as Andrea says, that IVF is a lottery and some people are lucky and some aren't.  I know myself how devastating it is when it doesn't work, but it does get easier with time, and, as my profile shows, persistence can pay off.

Andrea - wishing you lots and lots of      .  It ain't over till it's over.  On my third cycle (when I got a BFP and our lovely wee DD), I was absolutely convinced from about Day 6 that it hadn't worked.  Good luck.

Ellie


----------

